# The Cheap TT Hunt



## greggers123 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi,

I and a mate have signed up to a banger rally next June so the hunt begins for a suitable vehicle... Having weighed up all of the options available in our price range the Mark 1 TT just about ticks every box in 225 guise - the Doug Demuro video posted a few days ago pretty much settled it - We want one!

Anyway, we're on the look out for a Mk1, the rules stipulate a low budget so we appreciate we're going to have to compromise, I'd rather this be on body/interior than the mechanics, but if the right one came up with a known/fairly cheaply resolvable mechanical issue it wouldn't put us off... After all, the rules state that only the car has to come in under budget, not what we spend prepping it. Providing we don't ruin it, we also stand a chance of selling it on.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  what race are you doing ?


----------



## greggers123 (Aug 21, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  what race are you doing ?


One of the Bust Rallies ones - starts in Belgium taking in France, Germany, Switzerland, Italy and ending up in Monaco at the end. We did one a few years back in a very different vehicle and had a blast.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

greggers123 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  what race are you doing ?
> ...


I've done that one 3 times now.. such a laugh! This year we done it in a convertible 206, roof down the whole journey. I wanted to do it in a TT but couldn't find one cheap enough at the time... maybe next year!


----------

